# upgrading tank lighting - seeking advice



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hey all

i"m looking to upgrade the lighting for my tanks... anyone know good place to get new canopy, or easy DIY methods? I've been looking around at kits like here - Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits

just trying to find the quickest easiest low cost method. right now i'm running at 1 wpg or less, would like to get over 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What size tank?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you may be able to get a CFL terrenium hood, they work fine in most cases. You can achieve whatever watt per gallon you want then. If you find yourself not gettin the lighting you want out of the fixture, switch the bulbs to a higher wattage, you can find some massive cfls online and in a few aquarium shops that are still cheaper than tubes


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

a 20 gallon and a 30 gallon, 24" and 30" wide respectively.

might also want for a 10 so any suggestions would be great


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

for the 10 you can just screw in the CFT aquaglo lights theyre 15W each, even just changing over 1 of the 2 in your tank will make a huge difference.
i'll show u when u come pick up the stuff this wknd, pm me with what time you think is good for you btw


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you going to run CO2/Excel and dose ferts? I think that's something to consider. Improving the environment for plants is more than just increasing lights. If you do just that, I think the results will be disappointing at the least.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Are you going to run CO2/Excel and dose ferts? I think that's something to consider. Improving the environment for plants is more than just increasing lights. If you do just that, I think the results will be disappointing at the least.


yeah the first thing i noticed when i put that on the 10g was lots of algae  i added some pearl blue shrimps though and dose excel weekly and now its under control.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Are you going to run CO2/Excel and dose ferts? I think that's something to consider. Improving the environment for plants is more than just increasing lights. If you do just that, I think the results will be disappointing at the least.


i was planning to try the DIY jello method, i've done straight up sugar in the past and found it really helped quite a bit but I sort of stopped that when i moved and never went back busy with other stuff...

as for ferts i'm still learning bout them but the tank chemistry is fine except that the nitrates are low, i picked up some Potassium Nitrate and am planning on regular dosing with the water changes once i check the chemistry... if i need to i will also pick up sulphate/phostphate


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The AHsupply kits are ok, but I'd go T5 HO if I were you. You can get Hagen GLO retrofit or Tek retrofits if you want, in 24 and 36" lengths.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks good tip. my 24" hood needs exactly this kind of retrofit

i guess i also need to look into the world of bulbs now... should i get full spectrum, or is there another kind better suited for plants?


----------

